# excellent cichlid pellets



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Sweet I finally got my red on some floating cichlid pellets this weekend, It finally gave in and gave them a shot, and now it eats em all too, not to mention its eating the tubifex worms now too :smile:
even more variety now to add to the list.
you have any foods you are working on?


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

not really but umm im going to my big als store and im going to try sum chichlid pellets of my own on my babies cuz its easier to introduce to them when they are babies


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

not really but umm im going to my big als store and im going to try sum chichlid pellets of my own on my babies cuz its easier to introduce to them when they are babies


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

dead golfish said:


> not really but umm im going to my big als store and im going to try sum chichlid pellets of my own on my babies cuz its easier to introduce to them when they are babies


 yeah it is easier to introduce foods to P's when they are smaller, so good luck with that
and pellets that have a good nutritional value in them are always good to include in the diet :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what brand of pellets are u usin


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Yeah what brand? When they are young you can get them to anything


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I got my Gold Spilo school to take cichlid Hikari gold pellets. Sometimes it is just easier to feed pellets. I usually offer pellets now every other day. If you an get your p's one a pellet supplimented diet I would highly encourage doing so. It provides a great suppliment to the everyday meat they are used to getting. Plus some pellets, like hikari gold, is made to also enhance color. Makes Gold Spilos look amazing and from what Ive seen, good effects in reds.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks i will go and pick them up







how much do you feed them


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Its variable from fish to fish. You will eventually figure out how much to offer. The first few times you offer pellets, your fish may be reluctant to take them. Be persistant, eventually they will accept them.

~Dj


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

cool thanks


----------

